# Smallest tires for 15x6 wheels



## doug0309 (Nov 28, 2005)

I'm lookin for tires for a 15x6 with the smallest overall height. I've seen 165/45/15 federals but the cheapest I've seen for price is $145 each and that's insane for such a small tire
just wondering if there are any other companies that make a similar size tire or something a little bigger. Just looking for something with a small overall diameter and nice stretch, but not a crazy stretch like 145 type of stretch
also if anyone has pictures or links that would help. Tyrestretch.com changed their layout and a bunch of 15x6 pictures were removed


----------



## doug0309 (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: Smallest tires for 15x6 wheels (doug0309)*

no one?


----------



## freeze plug (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Smallest tires for 15x6 wheels (doug0309)*

you must be looking in all the wrong places
http://www.thesamba.com/vw/cla...01314
and a buddy of mine has another contact @ $44 usd per tire. i'll ask him


----------



## doug0309 (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: Smallest tires for 15x6 wheels (freeze plug)*

thanks for the info


----------



## freeze plug (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Smallest tires for 15x6 wheels (doug0309)*

no prob


----------

